# Houston Fab Shop



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

I have a 1969 Airstream 23' Safari Land Yacht I'm in the process of refurbishing. I need to replace the wheel wells as they're badly corroded. It seems to be galvanized steel, but not sure. I'm thinking either getting the same or going with some aluminum. I will need a fab shop to manufacture and weld them into place or I can rivet. Any suggestions? Or even a place that sells prefab wheel wells for the interior of the trailer. Thanks guys.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Talk to these guys. They fabbed a bumper with a receiver hitch for me a couple years ago. Katy Frwy/BW8 Britmoore area.
http://www.smittysrvwelding.com/index.html


----------

